# Pillows...



## Nailedit77

I've been hunting for that no.1 pillow for many many years now, just cannot seem to find that 1!!!!

Until today... Wife and myself went to game today and bought these memme pillows, R500 each....

I am hoping this is the one now, soft memory foam that feels insane when lying on it. Let's see how it goes tonight, think I'll sleep on it and decide 

What is ur fav pillow?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nothing can beat the Bamboo Pillows... we have been searching for 50 years and finally we have the perfect pillow!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Best ever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Rob Fisher said:


> Best ever!
> View attachment 52457


Thanks @Rob Fisher, if these I just bought don't work out. I will try these, found them online already, so let's see how sleep goes tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

blujeenz said:


>


Are you referring to the top pillows or the bottom pillows?

Eh, doesn't matter, they all seem quite noisy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Khan83

Sickboy77 said:


> I've been hunting for that no.1 pillow for many many years now, just cannot seem to find that 1!!!!
> 
> Until today... Wife and myself went to game today and bought these memme pillows, R500 each....
> 
> I am hoping this is the one now, soft memory foam that feels insane when lying on it. Let's see how it goes tonight, think I'll sleep on it and decide
> 
> What is ur fav pillow?


I'd loose whatever sleep I had left if I paid R500 for a pillow 

I'm not picky though . I sleep on the side so as long as it cradles my neck I'm good. Mates & I once stayed at this place down South Coast where the pillows where practically 2 inches thick . None of them had a decent nights sleep except me . I just rolled it up like a swiss roll , put it under my neck & was out like a baby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

On second thoughts the Bamboo pillow is the 2nd best in the world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Nailedit77

Pillows once again are crap.... took them back to game.

The hunt continues....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sickboy77 said:


> Pillows once again are crap.... took them back to game.
> 
> The hunt continues....



Bamboo Pillow = Chicken Dinner 

Have been down your route and have a few T-Shirts.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Bamboo Pillow = Chicken Dinner
> 
> Have been down your route and have a few T-Shirts.


Padded T-Shirts?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Lol. I sleep on two old hard flat pillows.can't stand big fat fluffy pillows.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouder

I can't slaap on feather pillows. I have the k@kkest pillows, my neck hurts everyday when I wake up..... I have also been searching for YEARS to find a pillow that works for me....


----------



## shaunnadan

i have a cupboard now filled with pillows that have failed to work for me !

i have tried so far goosedown feather pillow, hollow fibre, multicore fibre, memory foam and currently buckwheat pillows (feels like a bag of sand! )

will go and look for the bamboo pillows today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

Im currently using a Sealy pillow. Mem foam. One side has a blue gel that does not heat up. They work like a bomb thinkbthey where 700ish

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio

Interesting topic. When I went to China last year, The hotel had a menu of 15 pillows next to the bed. Made it my mission to sleep on all of them & the best one for me was the millet seed pillow. Slept like a baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Geez, im all for natural pillows *cough cough*
Jokes aside, I spent R700 about 5 years ago for a memory foam pillow, hard as hell - not as soft as the game/makro memory foam but similar concept.
Best money ever spent. I have not needed or used another pillow since.
Best part is if there is an intruder, you can swing the pillow and it will do a bit of damage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

I just need to state that @Rob Fisher is a genius !!!! 

Went to the mall to kill some time while waiting for food and drifted into continental linen. 

Purchased some bamboo pillows after spending a unusual amount of time having the shop assistance show and then squeeze various pillows. 

One thing I was unsure about was the effect my pillow case would have on the pillow. Decided to give it a try and it was very supportive

So watch some series and then off to bed.

And then there was nothing.... All the way Till my alarm went off 

This is the best pillow ever ! 

Thanks mr rob !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaunnadan said:


> I just need to state that @Rob Fisher is a genius !!!!
> 
> Went to the mall to kill some time while waiting for food and drifted into continental linen.
> 
> Purchased some bamboo pillows after spending a unusual amount of time having the shop assistance show and then squeeze various pillows.
> 
> One thing I was unsure about was the effect my pillow case would have on the pillow. Decided to give it a try and it was very supportive
> 
> So watch some series and then off to bed.
> 
> And then there was nothing.... All the way Till my alarm went off
> 
> This is the best pillow ever !
> 
> Thanks mr rob !
> View attachment 53431



Only a pleasure @shaunnadan! They are the best pillows on the planet bar none! Every year when we go to the show in Durban where they sell them I go hug the salesman and say thanks again for the great sales job he did on me two years ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Rob Fisher said:


> Nothing can beat the Bamboo Pillows... we have been searching for 50 years and finally we have the perfect pillow!



We bought the same pillows last year. They are definitely the most comfortable we have used.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , @shaunnadan - are these bamboo pillows like the memory foam pillows? I.e. do they stay in the shape of your head and neck? 

Also, does the material breathe? Does it get hot?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , @shaunnadan - are these bamboo pillows like the memory foam pillows? I.e. do they stay in the shape of your head and neck?
> 
> Also, does the material breathe? Does it get hot?



Yes it is similar to a memory foam pillow but much better... no they don't get hot at all... and yes they form the shape and stay there! Anthea and I won't use any other pillow in the world... we were very tempted to take them with to JHB (and we should have) but I think the Sun Hotel would look funny at us if we walked in with two pillows... but maybe next time I will take a small suitcase with Bamboo pillows in them!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Strangely I have tried two memory foam type pillows before.
The Tempur one and another one.
Tried them each for about 2 or 3 nights and just couldn't enjoy it, even though I fully believe in the science behind it.

I reverted back to my normal "thin" pillows - and all is well. I don't like those big fluffy pillows. I have my pillows and no-one is allowed to change them.

But I am always interested in trying out something else - in case it is better...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , @shaunnadan - are these bamboo pillows like the memory foam pillows? I.e. do they stay in the shape of your head and neck?
> 
> Also, does the material breathe? Does it get hot?


It's very similar, as best I can describe its memory foam with a bit of gel consistently. It coutures to the shape of your head and neck nicely and has a gently return to shape when you move away. 

I used to prop to 2 pillows when using the iPad in bed , but this is very comfortable.

When you put the side of your head on it you can feel it sinking into the foam, but unlike normal memory foam you don't feel like you sunk back down to the mattress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is similar to a memory foam pillow but much better... no they don't get hot at all... and yes they form the shape and stay there! Anthea and I won't use any other pillow in the world... we were very tempted to take them with to JHB (and we should have) but I think the Sun Hotel would look funny at us if we walked in with two pillows... but maybe next time I will take a small suitcase with Bamboo pillows in them!


My sister does that! Carries her own pillows when she travels. She did a trip to Brazil recently and almost lost it in the hotel because of the white pillow case

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH

I have been using the same 2 pillows since 3 or 4 years old. So had them for around 23 years lol. I cannot sleep without them

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

